# Best video game track?



## nekhromancy (Jul 27, 2017)

I love love love VGM, and want to know what you guys put up at the top of your list of favorite video game tracks! 

Personally, *Fear Not This Night* strikes pretty damn high on the list.

>> This cover remains my favorite to this day

>> *Close second is Scale and Steel from FFXIV *-- Don't click if you don't want Stormblood spoilers!


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jul 27, 2017)

I've long been a fan of Michael Giacchino, and the score he composed for Medal of Honor Frontline was what first introduced me to him. Imo, it remains one the best video game soundtracks ever. I think it set the mood for game well, while much of it also spoke to the human drama and tragedy that was WWII in Europe.


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 27, 2017)

SHADOW OF THE COLOSSUS EVERY SONG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julen (Jul 27, 2017)

ahem.



h o t l i n e 
  m i a m i


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jul 27, 2017)

Freedom Fighters was an underrated game with an AMAZING soundtrack.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jul 28, 2017)

Definitely some stuff from Ace Combat: Assault Horizon


----------



## real time strategist (Jul 28, 2017)

Star Control 2 is THE soundtrack for getting good songs stuck in your head instead of whatever else was there before (I don't like this song's beginning but it has worked every time for me)





Frank Klepacki's songs are probably my favorite video game music, songs from Red Alert use more synth and kind of combine 80's and 90's pop with rock and roll (I like to call this old rocktronic)





His newer stuff like Universe at War have a lot more metal/hard rock feel and use a lot more electronic sounds instead of synth (while I don't like electronic sounds in music he does it well by using it as an instrument and not just trying to blast sound, I also like to call this new rocktronic)





And the Red Alert 2 soundtrack is kind of a mix of the new style and the old style.





And uh, we don't talk about red alert 3...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 28, 2017)

Let's kick it old-school!


----------



## Iovic (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Redwulf16 (Nov 24, 2017)

I cried the first time I saw the lich king die.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

Real old submission:

Nightmare Creatures for PS1


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 24, 2017)

Demon's Souls ' OST would be one of my all time favorite :


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 24, 2017)

I have no absolute favorite, but there are many compositions that I love for all sorts of reasons. For example, I'm a fan of the composer Disasterpeace (Rich Vreeland), who has worked on some of my most very favorite game scores, too, drawing from many influences I just adore and working inventively with technology and a classical approach.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2017)

Need I say more?


----------



## Denji (Nov 24, 2017)

Shadow of the Colossus was already mentioned, so I'll go for the one it's competing for; the legendary Halo 2 theme!


----------



## Arko90 (Nov 24, 2017)

Dark Souls 3!! 




By far the BEST one of the game


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 2, 2017)

Most of the music in Final Fantasy III I like


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

Even though most people hate rainbow road as a track it's still fun as hell


----------



## 134 (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 28, 2018)

Yoko Shimomura is the best video game composer.


It'sBlitz said:


> Definitely some stuff from Ace Combat: Assault Horizon


You should check out the older Ace Combat songs


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 21, 2018)

DotA2 2018 Internationals soundtrack


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (May 10, 2019)

Last of us has the best sound track of any game


----------



## Skittles (May 10, 2019)

A selection of my faves.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (May 11, 2019)

Some of My favourites, that still give me goosebumps by listening.

Battle Themes:

-Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne OST - Dante Battle
-Seiken Densetsu 3 OST - The Sacrifice Part III
-Final Fantasy VIII - Force Your Way
-Breath of Fire 4 - Raging Emperor's Banquet

Calm Tracks:

-The Legend of Dragoon - Shirley's Shrine
-Shadow Hearts 1 OST - 18 - Callback from Jesus
-Shadow Hearts 1 OST: Star Shape
-Breath of Fire 5 Music - Middle Layer Area

Sad Tracks:

-Spellforce 2 Shadow Wars - Dun Mora
-The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - Fi's Farewell
-Planescape: Torment Deionarra's Theme
-Terranigma OST - The Way Home


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 12, 2019)

Kingdom Hearts 3 had the best rendition of Dearly Beloved out of all of the games in the series in my opinion. Yoko Shimomura is a *GOD.





*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (May 27, 2019)

Actually, without any memes or jokes, I prefer




Same as


----------



## Deathless (May 27, 2019)

If you have a ps2, please invest in this game


----------



## PercyD (May 27, 2019)

Toby Fox can stick his foot in a videogame music track, can I just say?




I love what he did with Deltarune. I also like what he did with Temmie Chang's Escaped Chasm. It really helps add to the atmosphere and story of the game.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 27, 2019)

*Tingles*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (May 27, 2019)

Dang it, Ace Combat!


----------



## xremeidiot (May 27, 2019)

I wish I still had a PS2 so I could play Ace Combat 04 forever.

Who else got goosebumps riding into Mexico?


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 3, 2019)

BF1 has an amazing soundtrack, DLCs and all




probably my favorite song to hear while I'm loading up a Team Deathmatch?


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jun 3, 2019)

It's a bit of an older one, but Fighting Man from Breath of Fire 3. Sadly it only plays while you're fighting one boss, and said boss is designed to be invincible, and will likely 1 or 2 hit KO you unless you've ultra power leveled. Even then, he could get a critical hit and smear you.





 (Love this remix of it.)


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jun 28, 2019)

This is pure classic...


----------



## RossTheRottie (Jun 29, 2019)

lol, try to get this out of your head. This is one of my all-time favorites for the fond memories it brings back.
Lot of great 16 bit tracks in this game.





Slaying the legions of hell to this tune is so immensely satisfying, I love it.


----------



## Orb (Jun 29, 2019)

Good luck forgetting these tracks, I know I sure haven't.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jun 29, 2019)

Nah


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jun 29, 2019)

The games may not be considered good, but the music is RADICALLY AWESOME!











Zelda Wand of Gamelon and Link Faces of Evil on Philips CDI!


----------



## ShiEksdee (Jun 29, 2019)

I like way too many games and way too many OSTs. So I'll just post my fav ever boss battle theme of any game ever hands down and call it a day.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned these yet

Jet Set Radio Future





Silent Hill 3





Nier





F-Zero


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jun 29, 2019)

Because no one knows it.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Sep 19, 2019)

Don't judge me, but I love Passing Breeze from _Out Run




_


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 19, 2019)

Divinity Original Sin 2 has good songs, shame I'll never complete it because I don't have people who'll actually dedicate to a save. :\


----------



## Atty (Sep 19, 2019)

Can't go wrong with anything from the Halo soundtrack.


----------



## Qiyu (Oct 17, 2019)

Because more people should know about this soundtrack.


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 23, 2019)

I cried for an hour when the last one played in the game after a certain *not gonna spoil it* catastrophic event, it was super emotional was like wow, anyone else who played Grandia 2 knows what I'm talking about...


----------



## Groggy (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 4, 2019)

DOOM's soundtrack because it's freaking DOOM!


----------



## Heppi (Nov 7, 2019)

Oh my god! As much as I love music, visiting this thread is a full nightmare, haha. My browser freezed at some point!

Anyways! This is my favorite track of "Cadence of Hyrule":




This game makes you really fall in love with the rhytm~!


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 7, 2019)

sonic 3 act 1 boss


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 7, 2019)

florance the fox said:


> sonic 3 act 1 boss


Sonic 3 (& Knuckles) has an extremely good soundtrack! One of my favourite games on the Mega Drive. 

Here's some more Mega Drive awesomeness:






This game here was never released, but a beta version was leaked. I have no idea how Tim Follin was able to create such a clean sound on the usually more "agressive" MD, but damn is it good!:










This game here has one of the darkest OSTs I've ever seen ^^


----------

